
Ask HN: Where can I get interesting data sets online? - J-dawg
I have recently become interested in data visualisation and the various excellent javascript libraries available for this (e.g. d3.js, dc.js).<p>I&#x27;d like to put together a small portfolio of data visualisation examples. Can HN recommend where I can download interesting data sets to work with? It doesn&#x27;t really matter what the subject matter is (please interpret &quot;interesting&quot; however you prefer) but it helps if the data has some &quot;meaning&quot;. I always find data visualisations most interesting if they help to make a point or support an argument.<p>Data sets don&#x27;t need to be huge, 100s or 1000s of records is probably enough. Ideally downloadable in json or csv format.<p>HN always has something interesting to say so any other comments about the wider subject of data visualisation would be very welcome!
======
HAL9OOO
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful)
maybe?

------
SQL2219
[https://vaers.hhs.gov/data/data](https://vaers.hhs.gov/data/data)

